# Юпитер



## urfin (11 Мар 2014)

Добрый день.

Через некоторое время после покупки, у нового "Юпитера" начали стучать кнопки в правой клавиатуре в сопровождении залипания левой. Аккорд начал "захлебываться", "ломаться"...

Что делать? Как быть? Или это нормально для нового инструмента фабрики Баринова?


----------



## bombastic (11 Мар 2014)

бывало и похуже=)
наш в училище (бариновский) лайки и голоса выплёвывал => на гарантию


----------



## Jupiter (11 Мар 2014)

urfin писал:


> Или это нормально для нового инструмента фабрики Баринова?



Нет,это ненормально- срочно звоните на фабрику,причём только Баринову,говорите номер инструмента (на корпусе ,внутри,возле ломанной деки,должен быть пробит,в паспорте указан).
И если вы не"простудили" инструмент и без "нагрева" поиграли на нём,(что со временем,в течении недели,приводит к тем последствиям,о которых Вы пишите),то это не Бариновский инструмент. Или "левый" или "ещё левее". 
На фабрике просто нет голосовиков и механиков,которые бы так безобразно сделали.
Звоните ,и чем быстрее тем лучше. 
сайт www.bajan.ru , "Контакты"


----------



## urfin (12 Мар 2014)

Возможно я не так выразился, конечно. Все не так "криминально" как мне кажется, все исправляется, думаю на раз... Уважаемый *Jupiter*, времени прошло, вринципе, более чем достаточно с момента покупки и после первой недели инструмент отвечал вполне моим запросам! В общем без осечек, как говорится (не считая стука нескольких кнопок). Ранее играл на итальянском, не буду уточнять на каком именно, (и Баринова не следовало бы озвучивать), но таких неприятностей не встречал.

*Jupiter *
, Вы думаете, что через фабрику "проходят" "левые" инструменты? Это как понимать? Ведь мы имели дело напрямую с товарищем Бариновым, до покупки инстурумента и т.д...


----------



## Alex KZ (12 Мар 2014)

urfin писал:


> Через некоторое время после покупки, у нового "Юпитера" начали стучать кнопки в правой клавиатуре в сопровождении залипания левой. Аккорд начал "захлебываться", "ломаться"...



Уточните пожалуйста модель баяна Юпитер.
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## MiKont (16 Июл 2014)

Urfin, пахнет откровенной провокацией...


----------

